#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Kalter Entzug bei Tramadol >

## ottelli

:Huh?: Hallo,
gerne hätte ich erfahren, wer schon einen "kalten Entzug" nach der längeren Einnahme von Tramadol oder Tilidin, hinter sich gebracht hatte.
In unserer Gruppe wird das Thema öfter angesprochen.
Auch versch. Ärzte sehen hier keine größeren Bedenken, falls der Entzug unter Aufsicht durchgeführt wird.
Um Erfahrungsberichte wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Viele Grüße,
ottelli

----------


## lotus

okay, bin ein bissel spät dran, aber ich habs schon öfters durchgemacht.
es geht 1 oder zwei tag gut und dann bekommt man eine erkältung die sich gewaschen hat, schwitzen, husten nase läuft. bei mir dauert das immer glatte 8 tage und das mit wenig sehr schlaf. dann geht es mir zwar wieder besser aber nach einiger zeit, da auch wieder schmerzen kommen nehm ich sie halt doch wieder  :Sad: 
jetzt will ich mich mal durchs forum kämpfen ab ich da eine hilfe bekomme, vorallen tun mir die tramadol auch nicht wegen meinen nieren gut.
liebe grüße
lotus

----------


## Anke

Hallo, 
habt Ihr einmal daran gedacht die Medis
langsam auszuschleichen. 
Dann macht es nicht so viele Probleme! 
LG Anke

----------


## Blaumeise

Tramadol ist ein opiades Schmerzmittel. Der Wirkstoff soll körpereigene Botenstoffe imitieren. Seine Wirkung entfaltet er an den Opiod-Rezeptoren. Das sind spezielle Bindungsstellen im Gehirn. Durch Bindung an diese Rezeptoren soll eine Weiterleitung des  Schmerzempfindens und die Schmerzwahrnehmung gehemmt werden. Auch wenn das Riskiko einer Abhängigkeit nach einer Therapie gering sein soll Tramadol - Nebenwirkungen - unerwünschte Wirkung , kann ich mich der Meinung Ankes nur anschließen, das Medikament, unter ärztlicher Aufsicht natürlich, auszuschleichen. Mir haben nach dem relativ plötzlichen Absetzen vor allem Albträume zu schaffen gemacht (wenn ich überhaupt mal einschlafen konnte), wobei ich natürlich nicht ad hoc beurteilen kann, ob das nicht anderen psychischen Ursachen geschuldet war.

----------

